

U.S. Government creates jobs for data warehouse experts and recent CS grads - zdw
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2013/06/06/u-s-government-creates-jobs-for-data-warehouse-experts-and-recent-cs-grads/

======
DigitalSea
I guess when you're illegally collecting trillions of pieces of information
per year from American and overseas citizens, you need people to help figure
out where to store it all, right?

